# Substituting propolis extract for hops in beer



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I would substitute practically anything in favor of Centennial, which adds a soapy flavor to most beers. I do not like it AT ALL for boiling hops. I suppose some like the bitterness or mouthfeel of soap....


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

My propolis tastes kinda like original flavor Listerine. I don't think I want a beer that tastes like that!
George


----------

